# How and where can I buy corporate bond?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

How and where can I buy corporate bond? Let say I want Wal-mart bonds...where do I get them? It's not like stock?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The bond desk at any of Canada's brokers will sell you them. Some even do it online.


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

Buying individual corp bonds right now is probably not a very good idea, because rates are so low. Any bond with s good coupon will have to be bought at a big premium.
If you really want to own them consider any one of the many etf's that hold them, in Canada, or in the US.

Be warned though that bond prices move inversely to interest rates, and if rates start to rise,,,as they surely must at some point, any individual bond will get clobbered...( unless you hold to maturity and accept the low , low rates at this time).

The etf's will at least protect you a bit because they have bonds maturing all the time which can then be re-invested in new higher yielding bonds.

It sounds like you don't quite understand the bond market,( no insult intended, as most people do not).
If that's the case, buying individual bonds could be a mistake right from the get go. Buy a big ETF, and take the guesswork out of the equation.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly (Oct 24, 2011)

As mentioned above, CBO is a good ETF to invest in. It is 1-5 year laddered.


----------

